# NFS Undercover - any good?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Any have/played this yet? 

Im wanting a new racing game but after Pro Street im weary of the NFS range now

It any good?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got it on the PS3 - and completed it over the weekend it came. It's ok.

Graphically, it's good though.

The thing that annoyed me the most, was the Bugatti Veyron - in real life it's top speed is 254MPH, whereas in the game, it tops out at 221MPH!


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked it, seems to be more based around NFS2 - I have it on PS2.

In GAME its only £19.99 - Cheaper than tesco! :thumb:


----------

